# Cartridges help



## bruce119 (May 19, 2010)

OK I don't deal much with fountains once in a wile. I got a customer in N.Y. now that is a little slow. He says he can't find a refill I think the pen was a P.S. Executive or something Jr. Gent. type short cart. He says all the carts he found is too long. I know the waterman is long I looked at the office stores myself to try and make it easy for a customer like this. Staples doesn't carry anything that fits. Office Depot Carry's the Foray #323559 that fits. 

So any other suggestions I can give him to make it easy for the guy that shouldn't own a fountain pen. Maybe a few links or some stores up north he can go to. This is the type guy that wants to go to Wall-mart and buy the refill. I know but I have to be good to him I want him to be able to find his own refills with out me sending them to him.

thanks


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 19, 2010)

Lou (DCBluesman) sells the 'short' converters and may be another option for your customer in place of an ink cartridge.


----------



## Jim15 (May 20, 2010)

Bruce, he needs to look for an international cartridge, they are shorter than the long Watermans. I'm not positive but I think I got some Staples but that was some time ago maybe they don't sell them anymore.


----------



## GaryR (May 24, 2010)

If you Google international fountain pen ink cartridges you will find about a cagillion places to buy on line. You might be lucky and find a local store that has them.
GaryR


----------



## DurocShark (May 25, 2010)

Office Max here in CO carries Monteverde carts. They're decent, and come in lots of colors.


----------



## Rfturner (May 26, 2010)

I use the foray ones no problem, I have used it in PSI Classic kits, My daily abuser Majestic Junior, no problem, another route is the ink bottle and the converter


----------



## its_virgil (May 30, 2010)

The ink cartridges are actually 'international standard' cartridges. So search on international standard and a lot of the printer ink cartridges will be omitted and a better selection of just fountain pen ink supplies will be found.  Buying quality ink is also important. Cheap ink just does not perform the way qualityu ink does.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



GaryR said:


> If you Google international fountain pen ink cartridges you will find about a cagillion places to buy on line. You might be lucky and find a local store that has them.
> GaryR


----------



## monophoto (Aug 22, 2010)

Every fountain pen kit that I have seen uses the "international standard" cartridge/converter.  

That said, 'international standard' contridges/converters are not always truly interchangeable.  I made an "Artisan" (CSUSA) that came with a cartridge but no converter.  I had a converter that came in a Chinese pen that fit - sort of.  The problem typically is that the converter will fit initially, but the fit is sloppy and after a short period, it becomes loose and falls out.  Makes a mess in your pocket when that happens!

There are a few commercially-made pens that use proprietary cartridges/converters - Cross, Mont Blanc, Parker/Aurora, Schaeffer, etc.


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bruce...try the Merangue  stock number 3872-4101-20-00 at Staples. Its in a yellow and blue shrink wrap package. They are the international cartridge.  Regards   Darrell Eisner


----------



## Dustygoose (Aug 24, 2010)

Hobby Lobby has some in the caligraphy dept.


----------

